# EEA family permit



## mickey08 (Sep 5, 2010)

hello everyone! im new in this forum.

i am planning to apply for an EEA family permit too. me and my EEA partner are outside the UK and we are planning to travel to UK together.

i would just like to know the requirements in order to secure such permit.

Also, will they require us to submit our original passports? i understand that i have to submit mine, but will they also require us to submit my partner's original passport?

furthermore, are the payslips of my partner required? the problem is that the company where she is working is not issuing payslips. is the employment certificate stating her monthly income issued by her employer enough?

I would appreciate your replies and comments. Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mickey08 said:


> i am planning to apply for an EEA family permit too. me and my EEA partner are outside the UK and we are planning to travel to UK together.
> 
> i would just like to know the requirements in order to secure such permit.
> 
> ...


Details are in EEA and Swiss nationals (INF 18) and further guidance in EUN02 - EEA Family Permits.
Application form and guidance notes are http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/vaf5.
You have to submit your original passport and your permit sticker will be placed inside, but your EEA partner only needs to submit a photocopy of relevant pages, which must be endorsed by your partner's embassy or consulate.
Only your payslip etc (if you are in work) need to be submitted.
Plus evidence to show that you are a family member of an EEA citizen, such as your marriage certificate. If you aren't married, you must show evidence of having lived together for at least 2 years, like joint rental agreement, joint bank account, joint mortgage, utility bills in joint names and residence permits bearing the same address etc.
A passport-sized photo.
You need to have your biometrics taken, which are scans of your fingerprints and a digital photo.


----------



## mickey08 (Sep 5, 2010)

thank you so much for your reply!

what do you mean by endorsed by the embassy? is it a certified true copy? 

i haven't had any work yet since i just graduated from college. can i just submit my diploma just to show that i have a degree and is willing to find a job and work in UK?

we are not yet married but we have been living together for almost 3 years. we dont have any joint rental agreement nor utility bills since we are living in my parents' house. 

the following are the ones we have:
1. joint travel to another country
2. a lot of pictures of us with family and friends
3. wedding invitations (some of them stating that we are part of the entourage)
4. joint bank account
5. ID's having the same address
6. police clearance having the same address
7. a car and car insurance under our names
8. a letter from my partner declaring that she will be traveling with me
9. notarized statements from 2 of our friends declaring that they have known us since high school and that they are aware of our cohabitation

are these evidences sufficient or do we need more to prove that our relationship is genuine and durable?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mickey08 said:


> what do you mean by endorsed by the embassy? is it a certified true copy?


Yes, just ask your partner's embassy.



> i haven't had any work yet since i just graduated from college. can i just submit my diploma just to show that i have a degree and is willing to find a job and work in UK?


Work isn't a pre-requisite for your permit. Only submit documents asked for.



> we are not yet married but we have been living together for almost 3 years. we dont have any joint rental agreement nor utility bills since we are living in my parents' house.
> 
> the following are the ones we have:
> 1. joint travel to another country
> ...


It's up to the British consulate whether they think it's sufficient. They can ask you to attend an interview. Get your parents to write a letter saying that you are living with them. Make sure your evidence covers the full two years. There are very few grounds under which an application for EEA Family permit can fail, and marriage or relationship of convenience is one of them.


----------



## mickey08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You need to have your biometrics taken, which are scans of your fingerprints and a digital photo.


do i need to have an appointment for this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mickey08 said:


> do i need to have an appointment for this?


Yes. Procedures vary with consulates. Go to the website of your nearest British consulate and find out.


----------



## mickey08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Yes. Procedures vary with consulates. Go to the website of your nearest British consulate and find out.


thank you so much! you really helped me a lot.


----------

